# Probleme bootcamp W10 & Mojave



## LemmS (1 Mars 2019)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je dispose d'un IMAC avec Mojave & W10 (Bootcamp) tout fonctionnait très bien mais
je rencontre un soucis depuis une mise a jour W10 (je suppose)
Je n'arrive plus a booter sur W10 (il n'apparait plus au démarrage)
Quand je lance l'assistant Bootcamp il me fait un message d'erreur 
*Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*

Merci de votre aide 

Ci-dessous diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         899.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         505.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +922.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            711.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.2 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *LemmS
*


LemmS a dit:


> Quand je lance l'assistant Bootcamp il me fait un message d'erreur
> *Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.*



- ton intention en lançant l'Assistant BootCamp --> est-elle de lui faire supprimer les partitions dédiées actuellement à Windows > avant recréation d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et réinstallation de Windows 10 ?​


----------



## LemmS (3 Mars 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac,
Si je ne peux pas récupérer le dual boot alors oui je vais supprimer pour réinstaller.
Je te remercie de ton aide
Cdt,


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Si tu as besoin de commandes pour la suppression des 2 partitions Windows (*disk0s3* & *disk0s4*) > et la récupération de leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* --> tu n'as qu'à demander.

- pour ce qui est du redémarrage de ton Windows 10 --> je ne saurais te dire.​


----------



## LemmS (3 Mars 2019)

Je te remercie de bien vouloir me donner les commandes pour supprimer les 2 partitions et récupérer leur espace afin de réinstaller Windows correctement
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Repasse d'abors un :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau de disques

=> il arrive en effet avec 2 disques internes comme ceux de ton iMac > que les index des disques (*disk0* vs *disk1*) permutent suite à un redémarrage (ce sont des variables indiquant le rang dans le processus temporel d'attachement des disques au Système du Mac lors du boot). Il s'agit donc de s'assurer de l'index de disque du HDD qui porte les 2 partitions Windows à supprimer.


----------



## LemmS (3 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         899.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         505.4 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +922.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            711.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.2 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Le HDD est resté *disk0*.

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime les 2 partitions Windows > *b)* récupère leur espace au *Conteneur apfs* global et spécifiquement à la partition *apfs* du HDD > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage en cours d'enchaînement.


----------



## LemmS (3 Mars 2019)

```
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s4
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 100 993 273 856 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_num_other_fsobjects (267) is not valid (268)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.241.4)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 899 001 856 000 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            711.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.2 GB     disk2s4
```

ça fonctionne très bien, merci beaucoup de ton aide @macomaniac 
Bon dimanche


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

L'opération a réussi, en effet.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

Salut, moi je galère, je me permets de poster ici car c'est aussi sur Mojave et aussi pour W10 via bootcamp.

Soit avec bootcamp j'ai eu une erreur lorsqu'il essayait de copier les fichiers windows indiquant qu'il ne ne parvient pas à localiser le disque et la partition spécifiée <ImageInstall>. Soit quand j'essaye via une clé USB j'ai au même moment : la partition système EFI est en NTFS, formatez la en FAT32 puis redémarrez l'installation.

Voilà maintenant le bordel accumulé xD... :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.6 TB     disk1s2

   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5

   4:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s6

   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s7

   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s8

   7:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s9

   8:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s10

   9:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s12


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.7 TB     disk2

                                Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh               702.0 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.9 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *spirius
*
Tu as décidé de collectionner les volumes *NO NAME* sur des partitions de type *EFI* ? 

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier toute) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s10 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s12 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime toutes les petites partitions situées sur le HDD en-dessous de la partition *apfs* > *b)* récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible au *Conteneur apfs* > *c)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné --> que je puisse vérifier s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage à un moment donné de l'enchaînement.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

spiriusmac:~ spirius$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s9 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s10 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s12 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Unable to find disk for disk0s5
Unable to find disk for disk0s6
Unable to find disk for disk0s7
Unable to find disk for disk0s8
Unable to find disk for disk0s9
Unable to find disk for disk0s10
Unable to find disk for disk0s12
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 270 919 581 696 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 901 370 880 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 878 901 370 880 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461649+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461651+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461654+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461659+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461661+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461665+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461670+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461674+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461681+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461686+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461694+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461696+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461704+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461709+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461711+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461715+4) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461720+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461724+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461726+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461730+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461733+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461735+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461738+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461741+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461743+4) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461749+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461752+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461755+5) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461760+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461762+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461766+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461769+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461774+4) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461779+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461781+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461783+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461789+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461800+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461810+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461814+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461818+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461820+3) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461824+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461826+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461829+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461832+5) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461838+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461841+2) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461844+1) bitmap address (51cb)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461846+2) bitmap address (51cb)
too many warnings generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 1 607 981 789 184 to 1 878 901 370 880 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme 121.3 GB disk0
1: EFI EFI 314.6 MB disk0s1
2: Apple_APFS Container disk2 121.0 GB disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *2.0 TB disk1
1: EFI NO NAME 209.7 MB disk1s1
2: Apple_APFS Container disk2 1.9 TB disk1s2
3: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s5
4: Microsoft Reserved 16.8 MB disk1s6
5: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s7
6: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s8
7: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s9
8: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s10
9: EFI NO NAME 104.9 MB disk1s12

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: APFS Container Scheme - +2.0 TB disk2
Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
1: APFS Volume Macintosh 702.1 GB disk2s1
2: APFS Volume Preboot 46.9 MB disk2s2
3: APFS Volume Recovery 522.7 MB disk2s3
4: APFS Volume VM 2.1 GB disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB disk3

VOILA


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Tu as oublié de poster le retour dans une fenêtre de code. En ce qui me concerne > j'ai fait un lapsus sur l'index du disque concerné (car tu as 2 disques internes : un SSD & un HDD associés en mode Fusion Drive) --> j'ai mis *disk0--* alors qu'il fallait *disk1--*. On est donc à égalité en terme de bévue .

Qu'à cela ne tienne ! Voici ma commande éditée avec le bon index de disque -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s8 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s9 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s10 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s12 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


repasse-la en copier-coller > puis poste le retour en veillant bien (pour la lisibilité et la réduction de place du tableau) --> à coller dans une fenêtre de code comme je l'avais décrit.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

Malgré les balises codes j'ai ça :


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Alors poste en 2 messages.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

```
spiriusmac:~ spirius$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s7 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s8 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s9 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s10 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s12 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk1s5 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s6
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s7 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s8 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s9 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s10 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started erase on disk1s12 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 121 287 806 976 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 2 000 188 149 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
```


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461649+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461651+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461654+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461659+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461661+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461665+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461670+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461674+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461681+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461686+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461694+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461696+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461704+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461709+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461711+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461715+4) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461720+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461724+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461726+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461730+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461733+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461735+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461738+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461741+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461743+4) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461749+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461752+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461755+5) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461760+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461762+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461766+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461769+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461774+4) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461779+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461781+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461783+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461789+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461800+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461810+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461814+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461818+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461820+3) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461824+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461826+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461829+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461832+5) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461838+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461841+2) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461844+1) bitmap address (147a9)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (461846+2) bitmap address (147a9)
```


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

```
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 1 878 901 370 880 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh               702.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```

Je peux pas faire en deux ^^... ça sera en 3!


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

Le HDD a été apuré des petites partitions et tu as récupéré la totalité de l'espace-disque disponible -->

- ce problème est donc résolu.​
Note : pour ce qui est du procédé d'installation de Windows --> je ne suis pas compétent.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

Merci bien. D'accord je vais dans ce cas attendre l'aide d'un autre membre pour la suite alors ^^.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Mai 2019)

C'est *Locke* qui est compétent sur le sujet. Je pense qu'il est actuellement en vacances. Il devrait se manifester dans ton fil à son retour.


----------



## spirius (11 Mai 2019)

Entendu, merci bien!


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à toute l'équipe,

Tout d'abord, je tiens à préciser que je ne suis pas sûr d'écrire ce message au bon endroit. Désolé si ce n'est pas le cas.

Possesseur d'un *IMAC fin 2012,* *Mojave 10.14.5* & *W7* (Bootcamp).

J'ai voulu mettre à jour vers *W10* et là c'est le drame !! 
Après un premier échec via BC assistant , ainsi que différents tests avec "utilitaire de disques" --> *sans succès*, 
Je me suis donc retrouvé sur MACG à lire des dizaines de pages sur le sujet (avec macomaniac bien sur).
Mais comme avec le *Fusion Drive* les cas de figurent sont toujours différents, 
je préfère avoir un retour perso plutôt que de tenter des choses que je ne comprends qu'à moitié et finir avec mon outil de travail en carafe.

Et donc, comme vu plusieurs fois, *voici mon problème* 

Dans BC assistant:
*Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné.
une erreur s'est produite lors du partitionnement du disque...*

Merci de votre aide 

Ci-dessous diskutil list


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2

                                Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2

   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  797.1 GB   disk2s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Bonjour *Toniomendos
*
Je vois que tu as un iMac avec 2 disques internes : un SSD de *121 Go* & un HDD de *1 To*. Les 2 partitions principales (*disk0s2* & *disk1s2*) de ces disques sont associées logiquement par un procédé Fusion Drive *apfs* (introduit par l'OS Mojave). Elles coopèrent donc pour exporter un espace-disque virtuel commun de *1,1 To* nommé *Conteneur*. 4 volumes se partagent cet espace-*Conteneur* : le volume de démarrage *MacOne* (occupé pour *797 Go*) et ses 3 auxiliaires. Je note qu'aucune partition de type *Microsoft Basic Data* > portant un volume *BOOTCAMP* --> n'existe actuellement en queue de DDE (la position de cette partition en cas de Fusion Drive).

- est-ce que ton problème est le blocage d'un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* > ce qui empêche son rétrécissement (non destructeur) et la formation d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* en queue de HDD ? - note : étant entendu que la partition *apfs* donneuse pour la création d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* est toujours celle du *HDD*.​


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

Hello,

1. Effectivement Pas de *partition MBD Bootcamp* , 
elle a disparu en utilisant BC assistant qui m'a reformé le Fusion Drive en "1 partition".

2. *blocage d'un repartitionnement du Conteneur apfs*
Comment savoir? je ne comprends pas tout
Tout ce que je voudrais s'est soit utiliser le SSD de 121Go pour Mac OSX ET Windaube euh... Windows 10
et si pas possible quand meme installer windows 10 sur une partition ntfs sur le HDD.
Est ce possible sans formater mon Fusion Drive?

3. Que veux dire DDE ?

merci


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

*HDD* = *H*ar*D D*rive = disque dur rotatif.

Passe la commande test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 950g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk1
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur apfs* à *950 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* d'environ *170 Go* en queue de HDD (rotatif - le *1 To*) > puis affiche la configuration du HDD

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné => on verra s'il y a un blocage du repartitionnement.


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 171 118 202 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 828 876 926 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 741 351 620 608 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MacOne was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 828 876 926 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s3: 334131456 sectors in 5220804 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1619310592 drv=0x80 bsec=334213120 bspf=40792 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         828.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                171.1 GB   disk1s3
```


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

A priori j'ai l'impression que cela a bien fonctionné, un nouveau volume Bootcamp en FAT32 est apparu 
Faut il que je réessaie avec Bootcamp assistant ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Aucun problème de repartitionnement. Passe la commande (qui remet le dispositif originel) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau complet des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

```
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 171 118 202 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MacOne was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 828 876 926 976 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  797.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Tout est revenu à la case départ. Tu n'as plus qu'à réutiliser l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

J'ai redémarrer puis executer BC assistant et voici le résultat:
En tout ca merci pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'Assistant BootCamp bloque au re-partitionnement > puisqu'on a vérifié manuellement qu'il était supporté.

- quelle est la taille de la nouvelle partition que tu demandes ?​


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

200 Go


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

Je viens d'essayer avec 170 Go. Meme message


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juin 2019)

Au cas où > tente l'action suivante -->

- redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque.​
- dans l'angle supérieur gauche du panneau > clique la pastille : "*Présentation*" et sélectionne l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*".​
- sélectionne le *Conteneur* qui surplombe le volume *MacOne* (et pas seulement le volume) et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus.​
- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *MacOne*)​
=> ta session réouverte > reteste un partitionnement avec l'Assistant BootCamp.


----------



## Toniomendos (18 Juin 2019)

J'ai bien effectué la manip SOS  sur le conteneur, mais de nouveau la meme erreur sur Assistant Bootcamp.
La nuit porte conseil.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

Je n'ai pas de réponse au problème. L'Assistant BootCamp plante sans raison ici - puisque le repartitionnement est supporté via une commande du Terminal -->

- tu pourrais envisager de passer par les 2 premières options du panneau (créer un disque d'installation de Windows + un  volume pour les pilotes) en t'abstenant de la dernière option (le partitionnement). On pourrait partitionner via le Terminal > puis tu démarrerais sur ton volume d'installation de Windows.​


----------



## Toniomendos (19 Juin 2019)

du coup j'utilise cette ligne de commande ?


> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 950g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk1


Je le fais en mode secours ?

Et si je reformatais mon Fusion Drive, ça permettrait de tout rétablir à ton avis ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

La commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 920g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list disk1
```


devrait réduire la taille du *Conteneur apfs* à *920 Go* > et créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* dans le format *FAT-32* préalable (puis afficher la nouvelle configuration du HDD)

=> tu la passes depuis ta session habituelle et tu postes le retour.

Il te restera à effectuer les 2 démarches préparatoires initiales du panneau de l'Assistant BootCamp (préparation d'un volume d'installation et d'un pour les pilotes).

Note : si tu voulais supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* > il te faudrait une sauvegarde préalable de ton volume *MacOne* qui contient *797 Go* de données !


----------



## Toniomendos (19 Juin 2019)

1.A priori j'ai déjà testé mais lors de l'install windows lorsque je dois choisir la partition il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas la partition ntfs. du coup je crée une NTFS ?

2.Pour le volume install et pilotes c'est déjà fait. D'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas fais qu'une seule fois.

3.Pour formater le Fusion j'ai quasiment fini de tout sauvegarder. Mais est-ce que ça résoudrait vraiment le problème. Y a t il une façon de faire pour retrouver le Fusion "sorti d'usine"

4. Pour info sur l'image suivante, hier cette barre bleue était complètement rouge avant le resize, qu'est ce que ça voulait dire.
Et aussi je ne vois pas ce que pourrait être recovery ? c'est un point de restauration ? et les 8,84 Go ?






5. Sur les autres sujets que j'avais vu, a chaque fois le APFS container était identifié en disk1alors que le mien est sur disk2, es-ce que ça pourrait avoir une incidence? 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  812.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              30.8 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data MEDIAS                  4.0 TB     disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            GSP1RM_X64FRE_DVD      +4.3 GB     disk5

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +7.3 GB     disk7
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk7s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              6.9 GB     disk7s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

Tu as un Fusion Drive *apfs*. Donc une association logicielle de 2 partitions de disques primaires *disk0* (SSD) & *disk1* (HDD) -->

- le dispositif Fusion Drive exporte alors un espace-disque commun > de type virtuel > qui est le *Conteneur apfs* de *1,1 To*. Il est logiquement indexé comme un disque virtuel venant après les disques primaires *disk0* & *disk1* => donc nécessairement *disk2*​
=> aucun problème : ton Fusion Drive est logiquement valide et de plus l'*apfs* qui le supporte est sans erreurs attestées à la vérification.

Note : je remarque dans ton tableau que tu n'as pas passé la commande de repartitionnement.


----------



## Toniomendos (19 Juin 2019)

Voila,
J'ai repartitionné en fat32 comme indiqué.
Ma clef install + pilotes prête
Je redémarre avec alt, là mes trois lecteurs sont proposés, macos,windows et EFI.
Je sélectionne EFI, l'install windows commence.
au moment de sélectionner le disque bootcamp, il dit qu'il doit formater le volume en ntfs,
donc je fais format. le nom bootcamp disparait; mais un petit message me dit qu'il ne peut tjs pas installer windows sur ce disque, de voir le log setup.
par contre je ne sais pas ou se trouve ce satané log setup.
Du coup, je retourne sous osX et là j'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque, je remarque qu'il m'a modifié la partion bootcamp en NTFS mais j'ai l'impression que ça a foutu un sacré bordel. je te laisse regardé:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         798.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         201.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +920.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  812.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              30.8 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## Toniomendos (19 Juin 2019)

Voici les 2 cas de figure sur win installer, 
dans le 1er cas, il me parle de partition GPT, peut être une nouvelle piste?

*1er cas: Démarrage sur le lecteur Windows






2ème cas: Démarrage sur le lecteur EFI*


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2019)

Il y a 2 façons possibles d'installer Windows-10 : en mode *UEFI* (récent) et en mode *Legacy* (ancien) -->

- en mode *UEFI* : l'OS W-10 bootera selon la séquence : *EFI* (programme de boot primaire du Mac) > *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able = la table de partition en place) > *bootmgr.efi* (démarreur *UEFI* de W-10)​
- en mode *Legacy* : l'OS W-10 bootera selon la séquence : émulation d'un *BIOS* par l'*EFI* > table *H*ybrid_*MBR* installée en alternative sur le seul bloc *0* du disque > *bootmgr* (démarreur *Legacy* de W-10)​
À l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage (*alt*) > l'icône *EFI Boot* correspond au mode *UEFI* d'installation de W-10 ; l'icône *Windows* --> au mode *Legacy*. Comme le disque de ton Mac n'a aucune *H*ybrid_*MBR* apprêtée d'avance sur son bloc *0* --> le mode d'installation *Legacy* est proscrit --> tu dois passer par *EFI Boot* et le mode *UEFI* (à moins d'avoir un Mac ancien ?).

En démarant sur *EFI Boot* > puis en reformatant (bouton : "*Format*") en *ntfs* la partition de *187 Gi* (= *201 Go*) --> tu fais ce qu'il faut. Je n'interprète pas ton échec.

C'est *Locke* (absent des forums depuis un moment déjà) qui est le spécialiste en ce qui concerne l'installation de Windows. Moi je n'ai jamais utilisé ni installé cet OS > et j'ignore donc les finesses tactiques de son installation. Je n'ai pu précédemment que te brosser un tableau "théorique" des 2 façons possibles d'installer W-10 > d'après une "reconstruction spéculative" que je m'en fais en y réfléchissant.

Note : il n'y a pas spécialement de bazar sur tes disques --> tu as une partition *Windows* en queue de HDD > qui a été virée au type *Microsoft Basic Data* sans définition d'un volume sur cette partition. On peut la reformater si tu veux (ou la supprimer).


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Salut Macomaniac,

je voulais vraiment te remercier pour toute ton aide. 
Après avoir essayé quasiment tous les cas de figure, pas moyen que ça marche. 
Effectivement, Locke serait d'une grande aide pour finaliser le process. 
En tout cas, je te souhaite bon courage pour la suite. peace.

*PS: saurais-tu à quoi correspondent les 9,35 go dans le conteneur sachant que APFS Volume Preboot fait 24,5 Mo et APFS Volume Recovery fait 506,9 Mo.*


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

En ce qui concerne ta question des *9,35 Go* pris par les 2 volumes non montés du *Conteneur apfs* --> repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que j'observe la distribution.


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  815.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data MEDIAS                  4.0 TB     disk3s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Voici les "autres volumes dans le *Conteneur*" -->

```
2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


il s'agit des 3 volumes auxiliaires du volume de démarrage *MacOne* : *VM* (archivage de la *RAM*) étant monté dans *MacOne* at: */private/var/vm* > *Preboot* & *Recovery* n'étant jamais montés par défaut au démarrage de *MacOne*. Ces 3 volumes totalisent *2,6 Go*. Les 2 volumes non montés (*Preboot* & *Recovery*) ont une occupation de *531,4 Mo*. Rien à voir avec les *9,35 Go* annoncés : je ne vois pas d'où l'Utilitaire de disque peut bien tirer cette mesure.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list disk2
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau [j'ai l'impression qu'on est partis à la chasse au Dahu...].


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

```
|
+-- Container disk2 3F225292-52A2-4066-952E-B2C1D3AA9FBB
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      1121118199808 B (1.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   827297648640 B (827.3 GB) (73.8% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       293820551168 B (293.8 GB) (26.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 92CA78A8-E8A6-457E-9337-E34F71806851
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 6BC366EE-3BE0-4148-9701-93F52EA9F7A3
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 C6352773-BC68-3A05-946A-271628B53E23
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      MacOne (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         815797231616 B (815.8 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 5D18B3AE-65C8-4DED-9CF2-C279390FCFEE
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         24539136 B (24.5 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 7DE1E949-01EB-4A8B-BDF6-ABC731B77932
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         506867712 B (506.9 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 0EFC4179-498B-44D2-A5BA-CADD98422D18
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/VM
        Capacity Consumed:         2147733504 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Si j'additionne l'occupation des 4 volumes en *Bytes* > j'obtiens : *815797231616 B* (*MacOne*) + *24539136 B* (*Preboot*) + *506867712 B* (*Recovery*) + *2147733504 B* (*VM*) = *818476371968 Bytes* = *818,476371968 Go*.

L'occupation globale du *Conteneur* est annoncée pour *827297648640* *Bytes* = *827,29764864 Go*.

Il y a donc une occupation de blocs fantôme de *827,29764864 Go* - *818,476371968 Go* = *8,821276672 Go*. Si j'additionne *8,821276672 Go* (espace fantôme) + *0,024539136 Go* (*Preboot*) + *0,506867712 Go* (*Recovery*) => *9,35268352 Go* -->

- j'ai donc réussi à reconstruire la valeur de *9,35 Go* mise en avant par l'Utilitaire de disque. Elle provient des 2 occupations de blocs réelles des volumes *Preboot* (*0,024 Go*) & *Recovery* (*0,50 Go*) > additionnées d'une occupation fantôme de blocs de *8,82 Go*.​
Afin de voir si les* 8,82 Go* fantômes ne proviennent pas d'une erreur du *spaceman* (le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*) > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie successivement le *Conteneur apfs* > et chacun de ses 4 volumes (dans l'ordre de leur indexage)

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume MacOne was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.200.129) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Aucune erreur attestée sur aucun des objets de l'*apfs*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil mount disk2s2 ; diskutil mount disk2s3
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s2 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s3 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s4
```


la 1ère remonte les 2 volumes auxiliaires *Preboot* & *Recovery* (pour vérifier les *snapshots* ou instantanés de volumes --> les volumes concernés doivent être montés)

la 2è liste les éventuels *snapshots* pour chacun des 4 volumes actuellement montés du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste les retours.


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

```
Volume Preboot on disk2s2 mounted
Volume Recovery on disk2s3 mounted
iMac-de-antoine:~ antoinemenez$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s2 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s3 ; diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s4
No snapshots for disk2s1
No snapshots for disk2s2
No snapshots for disk2s3
No snapshots for disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

La chasse au Dahu n'a rien donné - la cible (comme tout bon Dahu qui se respecte) étant un gibier fantôme -->

- en résumé : il y a dans ton *Conteneur apfs* une allocation de blocs fantôme de *8,82 Go* > dont on n'a pas réussi à détecter la raison ni la localisation exacte. Peut-être de l'espace de blocs perdu à la création d'un Fusion Drive *apfs*...​


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

est-il possible de formater le fusion drive en espérant réparer les blocs perdus?
J'avais prévu de le faire de toute façon, histoire de nettoyer un bon coup. 
Quelle est la meilleure façon de faire un formatage du fusion drive ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Tu as *816 Go* de données dans *MacOne* --> il faudrait les sauvegarder afin de pouvoir les récupérer à la fin d'une réinstallation de Mojave. As-tu déjà une telle sauvegarde ?

- le reste : suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive > réinstallation => ce n'est que de la technique sans difficulté.​


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Oui j'ai déjà effectué la sauvegarde + clef USB avec mojave dessus. 
Et donc quelle est la bonne façon de faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que la sauvegarde est un clone ? - une sauvegarde Time Machine ? - autre ?


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Autre. Comme je veux faire table raz, j'ai sauvegardé mes docs + données itunes et photos sur DDE. Je réinstallerais les logiciels un par un.


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Je voudrais rendre mon imac comme si je venais de l'acheter.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

D'accord. Alors pas de problèmes.

- je fais une pause. Je reviendrai tout à l'heure dans ton fil pour l'exécution des opérations (suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive => réinstallation).​


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Pas de souci. Merci encore pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

Quand tu seras de nouveau disponible > le plus simple est que tu branches ta clé d'installation de Mojave au Mac > que tu redémarres la touche "*alt*" pressée > et que tu choisisses de démarrer sur le volume intitulé : *Install macOS Mojave* -->

- tu vas obtenir l'écran de la session d'installation > affichant une fenêtre de 4 Utilitaires macOS. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu colles dans une fenêtre de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## Toniomendos (20 Juin 2019)

Ok bien reçu, je ferais ça demain. 
penses tu que cela règlera le problème des blocs fantômes ?
Je te souhaite une bonne nuit.


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  560.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.5 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Mojave    30.4 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk4s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10
```


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

suite 


```
/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk23
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Je vois le dispositif --> prêt pour la suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive *apfs* ?


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

Yes !!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list
```


il s'agit de 2 commandes concaténées par le point-virgule *;*

la commande supprime le Fusion Drive *apfs* > ce qui sépare les disques en reformatant un volume *Untitled* sur la partition principale de chacun > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné (tu n'as pas besoin de poster la partie du tableau des disques constituée de petites images-disques : donc laisse tomber à partir du *disk5*).


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "MacOne" on disk2s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled 2              999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Untitled                121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Mojave    30.4 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Parfait. Après la suppression > la recréation. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 MacOne
```


la commande recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* > et exporte un *Conteneur* avec un unique volume *MacOne*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

sorry j'ai ete voir un pti concert pour la fete de la musique


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk1s2 disk0s2 MacOne
Started APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: regular Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk2
Disk from APFS operation: disk2
Finished APFS operation on disk1s2 Untitled
Started APFS operation on disk2
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk2
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk2s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacOne                  20.5 KB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Mojave    30.4 GB    disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk4
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Ton nouveau Fusion Drive est prêt.

- tu n'as plus qu'à lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> en choisissant le volume *MacOne* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

par contre j'ai toujours ces P...tains de 8,82 Go fantomes  !!!
Vraiment pas moyens de les virés ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que tu as lancé la réinstallation ou pas encore ?


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

nope


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap list
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 4A78CAE5-1C70-4F9A-8B63-76E8FA8649B1
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      1121118199808 B (1.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   8816840704 B (8.8 GB) (0.8% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       1112301359104 B (1.1 TB) (99.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 2535808A-1E17-4775-9966-406EE49DEAC5
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 2029E6E0-161F-45E2-B0C3-B452BDC2AED0
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 1B299B84-0C45-450E-B73B-89616B910064
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
        Name:                      MacOne (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/MacOne
        Capacity Consumed:         20480 B (20.5 KB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

On voit bien le paradoxe ici -->

```
Capacity In Use By Volumes:   8816840704 B (8.8 GB) (0.8% used)
```


la consommation d'espace du *Conteneur* par les volumes existants = *8,2 Go*

or, il n'existe encore que le volume *Macintosh HD* > donc voici l'occupation :


```
Capacity Consumed:         20480 B (20.5 KB)
```


je pense qu'il n'y a rien à faire : les *8,2 Go* sont une dette à assumer. Je ne peux pas dire si c'est la règle pour tout Fusion Drive *apfs* (je n'ai pas les moyens de tester).


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

J’espère juste que ce n’est pas genre un virus.


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

Du coup je lance l’installation ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2019)

Maintenant que tu connais le poids de la fatalité  --> tu peux réinstaller l'OS.


----------



## Toniomendos (21 Juin 2019)

Et si j’essaya Ça ?
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207584


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Tu n'as pas tort de relancer la problématique. Car il y a encore 2 autres façons de créer un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* -->

*- a)* soit en commençant par créer un *Conteneur apfs* vide de volume > exporté par les 2 partitions principales des disques dans lesquelles aura été logé un magasin de stockage *apfs* nommmé "*Physical Store*". Puis en créant un volume (destiné à l'installation de l'OS) dans ledit *Conteneur*.​
-* b)* soit en commençant par créer un Fusion  Drive de type *CoreStorage* (le type classique de Fusion Drive jusqu'à High Sierra compris) > puis en le convertissant à l'*apfs* via une commande _ad hoc_.​
Note : l'option *resetFusion* de *diskutil* > dont la page Apple que tu cites fais la réclame > et qui a manifestement été implémentée au *diskutil* de l'environnement Mojave --> fait exactement la chose suivante -->

- étant donné au départ un Fusion Drive de type *apfs* (Mojave installé) => la commande le supprime et reconstruit à la place un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage*. Il s'agit donc d'une recréation "rétrograde", logiciellement parlant. C'est la réinstallation de Mojave dans le volume exporté par le Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* --> qui va automatiquement effectuer la reconversion au type *apfs* de Fusion Drive. Ce qui correspond à l'option manuelle *b)* décrite plus haut - l'avantage de l'option manuelle est qu'on peut vérifier l'occupation du *Conteneur* par les volumes "à vide" - càd. sans avoir pris la peine d'installer encore l'OS Mojave.​
En résumé : depuis la session d'installation de ta clé de Mojave = on peut expérimenter "à vide" (sans installation de Mojave) les 2 options que j'ai décrites en *a)* & *b)* ci-dessus. Car tu n'as pas tort de juger abusive une consommantion d'espace du *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive *apfs* de *8,82 Go* > alors qu'il n'y existe qu'un seul volume vide *Macintosh HD* dont la consommation intrinsèque d'espace est de *25 Ko* -->

- tout se passe _comme si_ le procédé génératif du volume sur l'espace-virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* demandait un espace de *8,82 Go* de blocs (consacrés à des fichiers de l'*apfs* "metteurs-en-scène" du volume) > et qu'ensuite serait comptabilisée en sus la consommation spécifique d'espace du *Conteneur* par les contenus du volume. Un tel espace de *8,82 Go* dédiés à la mise-en-place du "générateur du volume" (le *fsroot tree* de l'*apfs*) => cela me paraît hautement abusif logiciellement parlant. Jamais aucun système de fichiers (ni sous-ensemble ici d'un système de fichiers *apfs*) ne consomme pareil espace de blocs. C'est donc > dans ton cas > _comme si_ - pour une raison inconnue --> l'*apfs* d'un Fusion Drive ne pouvait se mettre en place qu'en incluant une erreur d'installation : erreur de sur-allocation de blocs aux fichiers générateurs du volume sur le *Conteneur* > donc erreur du *spaceman* (le gestionnaire de blocs de l'*apfs*).​


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

Voici le résultat après "diskutil resetFusion" 
Dans util disk le Fusion drive est à 1.12 To et le conteneur à 1,11 To. Les 8 Go n'apparraissent plus mais il reste quand meme le meme écart entre les 2.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 7109194C-AC63-4599-904C-C25E2912F670
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1120849764352 B (1.1 TB)
    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 9E0D91B3-BAED-49CF-82E4-AA206393815F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 65A2178A-E971-4639-ABF6-2F7FAF81FD4C
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999860912128 B (999.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family A5D38B40-D44A-4E08-8D61-E468D5594CCC
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 6F905057-0310-46D9-B852-F19DF031E92C
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1114994507776 B (1.1 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Ton tableau montre bien que l'argument *resetFusion* effectue une recréation rétrograde : à partir d'un Fusion Drive *apfs* (source) => à un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (destination).

- je ne comprends pas ce que tu appelles : "le même écart entre les deux".​


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

Bon ben je crois que j'ai fait le tour, apres le resetFusion, j'ai reinstaller mojave puis retenter direct l'install bootcamp. 
C'est comme si tout ce que j'ai fait depuis 3 jours n'avait servi strictement à rien. 
Je retrouve les fameux 8Go fantomes et meme plantage sur l'install windows: la table de partition est en MBR alors qu'il voudrait une partition GPT.
Je suis écoeuré !!


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 337D9C1D-A512-4790-B255-47CCA19F6F91
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      1121118199808 B (1.1 TB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   31437860864 B (31.4 GB) (2.8% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       1089680338944 B (1.1 TB) (97.2% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 B36B03F8-2629-4ED3-9EB6-F2E25D230198
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 7D69929C-0FEC-40B7-BBDC-6B9179C87768
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       999995129856 B (1000.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 1D23369D-A637-3080-B1E3-9E08589BC99A
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         19941191680 B (19.9 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 1EA4B4BB-02D3-43AF-A08D-0B860543EE0F
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         24629248 B (24.6 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 6847C4F0-B7AC-4F9C-9384-9AFCD948364E
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         506806272 B (506.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 D8C55466-DBDE-459B-B562-531F312913C6
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /Volumes/VM
        Capacity Consumed:         2147504128 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

En tout cas merci encore pour ton aide et ta disponibilité.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

L'installation de Mojave a reconverti le Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* => à un Fusion Drive *apfs*. Et effectivement > tu as retrouvé la sur-occupation "fantôme" du *Conteneur* par les *8,8 Go* qui ne correspondent à aucune occupation de volume.

Pour Windows > il faut que tu choisisses l'option *EFI Boot* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage --> si tu veux installer en mode *UEFI* (càd. un OS Windows bootable par l'*EFI* > via la table *GPT* déjà en place sur l'en-tête du disque).


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fait, je Boot sur EFI.
"via la table *GPT* déjà en place sur l'en-tête du disque" ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en  aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du HDD (où réside la partition *BOOTCAMP*) > dont le bloc *0* (1er bloc) où est inscrite la table de partition *MBR* alternative de la *GPT* (des blocs *1* > *3*3)
Poste le tableau - à moins que tu n'aies en retour de commande un : "*Operation not permitted*' --> ce qui voudrait dire que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) étant activé => l'accès en lecture aux blocs d'un des disques de démarrage est dénié.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

*Operation not permitted*


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Donc le *SIP* est activé -->

- pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques (on ne sait jamais avec 2 disques internes s'il n'y a pas permutation d'index d'appareils après un redémarrage).


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            140.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Le HDD est toujours *disk1*. Repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


et poste le tableau des blocs.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1953115488      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953525128           7        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
0           1         PMBR
```


décrit le bloc *0* du HDD : il porte actuellement une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) = fausse table *MBR* > ne comportant qu'un descripteur de l'ensemble de l'espace du disque comme d'un type *0xEE* (= type *EFI*). Ainsi > ne comportant pas de descripteur spécifique des 2 partitions actuellement existantes sur le HDD => cette table "neutralisée" n'interfère pas avec la *GPT* et lui laisse une entière prérogative.

C'est parce que tu as supprimé la partition *BOOTCAMP* qui était de type Windows > que la table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR* : décrivant au plus 3 partitions du disque reprises dans leurs localisations de la *GPT*) que je conjecturais inscrite alors sur le bloc *0* => a été reconvertie à une table *PMBR* neuralisée.

Je t'invite à recréer une partition *BOOTCAMP* avec l'Assistant BootCamp. Cela fait > repasse la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk1
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> je te dirai s'il y a un problème sur le bloc *0*.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

Bravo, je n'ai pas tout compris sur la partie 


> *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR* : décrivant au plus 3 partitions du disque reprises dans leurs localisations de la *GPT*) que je conjecturais inscrite alors sur le bloc *0* => a été reconvertie à une table *PMBR* neuralisée.


Mais a priori tu as découvert le pourquoi du comment. Je t'envoies le tableau dès que j'ai fini de refaire la clef que j'avais déjà relancé. Y aurait il un espoir ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Voici l'explication -->

- sur les anciens Mac > lorsqu'il était question d'installer Window-7 --> le boot de cet OS était de type "*Legacy*" (héritage). Il fallait que l'*EFI* (programme de boot primaire du Mac) émule un *BIOS* > que ce *BIOS* puisse lire sur le bloc *0* du disque une table *HMBR* lui décrivant (en code *MBR*) la partition *BOOTCAMP* > afin d'exécuter enfin le démarreur *bootmgr* de W-7. Les ingénieurs de la  avait implémenté un mécanisme tel que > à la moindre création d'une partition de type Windows sur le disque du Mac --> une table *HMBR* comportant un descripteur *MBR* de cette partition était automatiquement créée.​
- en l'absence de partition de type Windows sur le disque d'un Mac > c'est régulièrement une table *PMBR* (recelant un seul descripteur de la totalité du disque comme étant du type *EFI*) qui se trouve inscrite sur le bloc *0*. Cette table "bidon" (fake) n'exerce pas de perturbations sur la table *GPT* principale. Lorsqu'il s'agit d'installer Windows-10 > cet OS nouveau boote de manière privilégiée en mode *UEFI*. Càd. que l'*EFI* du Mac > lit dans la *GPT* principale le descripteur de la partition *BOOTCAMP* > et va y exécuter le démarreur *bootmgr.efi* de W-10. Ce cycle de boot ne fonctionne que si la table alternative du bloc *0* est une *PMBR* "neutre". Si une *HMBR* existe > elle "capture" le boot de l'*EFI* en déclenchant l'émulation d'un *BIOS* > mais ce *BIOS* est incapable d'exécuter le démarreur *UEFI bootmgr.efi* de W-10.​
À partir de l'OS Sierra compris > le mécanisme de création d'une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque à la création d'une partition de type Windows a donc été abandonné par les ingénieurs de la  > ce afin qu'aucune *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* ne viennent perturber le boot de Windows-10 - version de Windows contemporaine de Sierra. Le message d'erreur que tu as eu ("Partition de type *MBR* et pas *GPT*") évoquait la présence d'une *HMBR* pour un boot de type *Legacy* sur le bloc *0* --> d'où ma demande d'un scan des blocs du HDD. Scan qui n'a révélé qu'une *PMBR* neutre > aucune partition de type Windows n'existant plus sur le disque.

----------

Par ailleurs > j'attire ton attention sur l'intéressant message de *monsieur* dans ce fil : ☞*Installation de Windows 10 1803*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Je te conseille de t'inspirer de sa démarche.

- note : comme je n'utilise pas Windows > je n'ai aucune expertise dans ce genre de finesses de son installation.​


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

Premièrement, je trouve très bizarre que lorsque je choisis une taille (80 Go) pour Windows dans bootcamp, il m'affiche sur la partition créée 200Go !!
Deuxièmement, tu remarqueras que j'ai un DDE de 4To et si le disque est branché, impossible de redémarrer l'ordi. et donc j'ai remarqué l'autre jour qu'il était en "Microsoft Basic Data MEDIAS". Est ce que ça ne serait pas lié ?


```
iMac-de-antoine:~ antoinemenez$ sudo gpt show disk1
Password:
gpt show: disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1558353360      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1558763000         520        
  1558763520   394760192      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953523712        1423        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
iMac-de-antoine:~ antoinemenez$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         797.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                202.1 GB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +919.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            197.9 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *30.8 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              30.8 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *4.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data MEDIAS                  4.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Ces mentions -->

```
gpt show: disk1: Suspicious MBR at sector 0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         MBR
```


montrent qu'une *HMBR* (désignée comme "*Suspicious MBR*") a été recréée sur le bloc *0* du disque à la création de la partition *BOOTCAMP*. Tout se passe donc comme si le mécanisme logiciel *Legacy* des anciens OS X --> se trouvait déclenché à la création d'une partition de type Windows. Pourtant ce mécanisme est en principe abandonné dans une version de macOS comme Mojave.

avec une table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* du disque comme actuellement > tu ne peux pas installer Windows-10 en mode *UEFI* (via le démarrage *EFI Boot*). Tu ne peux que tenter de l'installer en mode *Legacy* (via le démarrage *Windows*). Car les ingénieurs de Windows-10 ont prévu un boot secondaire de W-10 > conforme au type *Legacy* > afin qu'il puisse s'installer sur de vieilles bécanes équipées d'un *BIOS*.
Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui va permettre de connaître l'âge du capitaine l'identifiant de modèle de ton Mac

Poste le retour.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

Magnifique !!
Je mange un morceau et me remets au taf.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

```
hw.model: iMac13,2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

À la fin de mon message #104 --> je t'ai donné un lien à un fil de ce même forum où *monsieur* a décrit comment il a enfin pu réussir à installer Windows-10 (après moult déboires). Consulte-le.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

iMac 27" de 2012. Un Mac qui était plus destiné à installer W-7 que W-10. Je me demande si l'Assistant BootCamp de Mojave n'est pas le responsable de la  recréation d'une *HMBR* > parce qu'il tiendrait compte du modèle de ton Mac.

Par ailleurs > il me semble me souvenir que *Locke* disait --> qu'aucun disque externe (comme ton *4 To*) ne doit être branché au Mac (en-dehors de ceux nécessaires à l'installation) --> pendant l'opération d'installation.


----------



## Toniomendos (22 Juin 2019)

J’ai du mal a y croire mais j’ai W10 qui est en train de s’installer !!
La solution était de passer PMBR en MBR
et passer par windows au lieu de EFI ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2019)

Avec une *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* > tu étais forcé de passer par le démarage *Windows* (qui désigne le mode d'installation "*Legacy*") -->

- Windows-10 doit donc s'installer dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* en mode *Legacy* : peut-être ce qui est adapté à ton Mac...​


----------



## Toniomendos (23 Juin 2019)

Voilà !!

j'ai bien W10 installé !!!

Par contre il m'annonce 145Go dispo sur 187Go sur le disque C:/. ça me parait bcp pour un OS. (et afficher à 202,12Go sur utilitaire de disques bizarre quand même)
aussi, il ne me propose pas le disque BC sur "disque de démarrage" de Mac OS, je suis obligé de passer par "option" au démarrage

Passons, je suis trop content que tu aies fini par trouver la solution. Tu es vraiment trop fort !! Merci Mille fois Macomaniac.


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 337D9C1D-A512-4790-B255-47CCA19F6F91
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2 (Fusion)
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      918999990272 B (919.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   253437390848 B (253.4 GB) (27.6% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       665562599424 B (665.6 GB) (72.4% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 B36B03F8-2629-4ED3-9EB6-F2E25D230198
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2 (Main)
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 7D69929C-0FEC-40B7-BBDC-6B9179C87768
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2 (Secondary, Designated Aux Use)
    |   Size:                       797876920320 B (797.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 1D23369D-A637-3080-B1E3-9E08589BC99A
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         241959067648 B (242.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 1EA4B4BB-02D3-43AF-A08D-0B860543EE0F
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         24629248 B (24.6 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 6847C4F0-B7AC-4F9C-9384-9AFCD948364E
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         506806272 B (506.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 D8C55466-DBDE-459B-B562-531F312913C6
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
        Capacity Consumed:         2147504128 B (2.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2019)

Content pour toi !

- je pense qu'il vaut mieux que le volume de démarrage automatique soit *Macintosh HD*. Et que pour démarrer sur *BOOTCAMP* => il te faille passer par "*alt*" et le choix d'un volume intitulé *Windows* à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage.​
note : ne t'étonne pas qu'un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP* en tant qu'appareil pris en charge par le *kernel* (de l'OS Mojave démarré) > soit affiché sous l'intitulé de *Windows* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (*boot_manager*) de l'*EFI*. Car *Windows* est un "label-de-boot" (nom de démarrage) fixé sur le volume *BOOTCAMP* et uniquement affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage. "Label-de-boot" qui peut différer (comme ici) du "nom-d'appareil" du volume.​
- je vois que la consommation d'espace global du *Conteneur apfs* est de *253437390848 B* (= *253,4 Go*). Alors que l'occupation des 4 volumes de ce *Conteneur* est de : *241959067648 B* (*Macintosh HD*) + *24629248 B* (*Preboot*) + *506806272 B* (*Recovery*) + *2147504128 B* (*VM*) => *244638007296 B* (= *244,7 Go*). Ce qui donne : *253437390848 B* - *244638007296 B* => *8799383552 B* (= *8,8 Go*).​
il y a donc toujours de manière incompréhensible une espèce de "tare" = d'espace perdu dans le *Conteneur apfs* > qui ne correspond à aucune occupation en terme de "contenu" des 4 volumes *apfs* > mais qui paraît constituer l'espace consommé pour la génération du volume principal (puisque "tare" présente dès la création solitaire de ce volume). L'Utilitaire de disque a donc tort d'affecter ces *8,8 Go* aux "*Autres volumes*" dans le *Conteneur* > puis qu'il s'agit du déficit d'espace du *Conteneur* impliqué par la génération du volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD*. Je ne pense pas que cet espace perdu de *8,8 Go* soit "normal" (logiciellement parlant) > mais comme tu as un disque de grande taille (*1 To*) cela ne grève pas ton usage ; et de toute façon cela paraît une sorte de fatalité --> aucune des façons de recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* (par création directe à partir des 2 partitions de disques > ou par conversion d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* recréé rétrogradement par l'argument *resetFusion*) ne permettant d'échapper à cette anomalie.​


----------



## Toniomendos (24 Juin 2019)

Salut Macomaniac, 
Je voulais savoir si je devais réactiver mon SIP après toutes ce manoeuvres ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2019)

Si tu veux le réactiver > c'est la commande :

```
csrutil enable
```


uniquement dans le Terminal de la session de secours.


----------



## Toniomendos (24 Juin 2019)

Merci pour tout, je viens de finir ma réinstall. tout fonctionne nickel. Apres qqes soucis avec tunnelblick vs prise cpl"
Par contre, Jamais vu windows démarrer aussi vite !! Encore bravo pour le travail fourni. Je n'hésiterais pas à revenir te voir en cas. 
Bon Matin


----------

